# Please watch this video



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It may well help you to save someone else's life......

we've seen it before but refreshing memory is always a good thing and you never know when you might need it......

There are more than 300,000 heart attacks in England & Wales each year and apparently the majority occur between 0200 and 0800......

A little knowledge can go a long way.......

Staying Alive

Thanks for taking the time to watch,

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

An excellent advert

Appears quite regularly on the TV 
Sandra


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Penquin said:


> It may well help you to save someone else's life......
> 
> we've seen it before but refreshing memory is always a good thing and you never know when you might need it......
> 
> ...


One of the best adverts   :lol: :lol:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm confused. :? :?

Why isn't this thread in with the other video threads in Nature Watch or wherever it is that videos are now supposed to be posted?

Will the anti-video mob take offence and report this video?

Will I get into trouble for watching it?

And where are the new "mods" when one is needed?  :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Penguin has special dispensation :lol: :lol: 

sorry Dave   

Well just a little bit

Well maybe not :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

peribro said:


> I'm confused. :? :?
> 
> Why isn't this thread in with the other video threads in Nature Watch or wherever it is that videos are now supposed to be posted?
> 
> ...


You are probably echoing my own thoughts - which I actually posted when the new video thread was launched. I expressed my concerns then which I believe have been negated by what is happening.

My reason for posting this was NOT as a challenge to see whether it would be moved, I genuinely hoped that it would not be since IMO this is a superb reminder of a skill that everyone should be capable of delivering without a moments hesitation.

My background of 14 years as an officer and senior trainer for St John Ambulance, 13 years of working with the Ambulance Service as a 999 Responder and prior to that many years as a lifeguard in Kent and a specialist diver rescue trainer makes me realise why this skill is so vital.

Sadly, successive Governments have chosen to NOT have this as a compulsory item for all schools to teach - due to the potential costs of doing so  . In my school virtually every student had the chance to learn the skill and some went a lot further by becoming defibrillator trained also.

I was very impressed by Vinnie Jones's advert - sponsored by the British Heart Foundation which is an organisation that has supplied defibrillators for very many organisations and public areas. So I am keen to encourage others to see this video whenever they can - on TV or on MHF - the outcome is the same - familiarity with the technique.

That is all I want - and I hope that this video will remain in Health & Fitness where other subscribers can easily locate it if they wish to be refreshed.

Sandra is incorrect (but still very nice :lol: ) I have not been given any dispensation - there has been no communication with me since I posted it, the proof of the pudding will be whether it stays in H&F or is moved. That decision is not within my wishes at all.

Dave


----------

